

Start learning HTML5 with me - ruby_on_tails
http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/make-a-particle-system-in-html5-canvas

======
junto
Awesome demo. Ta. First time I've seen the code player as well.

------
ruby_on_tails
I will be posting a series of HTML5 tutorials on codeplayer for people to
learn

